

EmitKnowledge - the new knowledge based social platform. - emiter
http://www.emitknowledge.com/Home

======
emiter
After the wonderful period of brain storming and development, we proudly
announce EmitKnowledge, the new knowledge based social platform. Please feel
free to register and start spreading your knowledge. All feedback is welcome!

